# Connecting two 4x2x2 vivariums to make a 8x2x2?



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm currently in the process of buying two 4x2x2 vivs and would like to know if anyone has done this before and built them into one viv?
If anybody has any guides or instructions or even pictures that I could come up with an idea that will be great?
Cheers in advance for your help.
Tim


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

never done it but i'd cut holes out of the end panels and then bolt the two vivs together rather than removing the end panels completely. That way you've still got end pieces for all sides to connect to and no issues with the glass falling out. If you leave an inch around each side you'll have enough space for it.

Plus, if i remember rightly, i'm pretty sure on NBlades rep room pics (habitat pictures) there's a viv he's made from two so might be worth having a look.


----------

